# Clippers host Streaking Wolves



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Game Preview








@









*12:30 Tip-off on KTLA*​


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

is that the new minny graphics???


when did they change?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> is that the new minny graphics???
> 
> 
> when did they change?


Nah I jus tgoogled Wolves logo, and used one from there


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Novak Another hard effort by the Clips, just too many injuries to overcome. At least with the loss, Wolves keep improving, which will help our lottery odds.

DeAndre Jordan chipped in with 8 points, 10 boards and 6 blocks, but guy is still too raw on the defensive end and jumps at every fake. Gordon had yet another game with no love and Thornton started out slow, but picked it up as the game went on.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> Six weeks ago, the Los Angeles Clippers gave the Minnesota Timberwolves a thumping, and as a result, the Wolves seem to have changed their season around, now winning seven of the past eight games, including four in a row on the road.
> 
> Minnesota started the game with 26-16 lead after the opening quarter and didn't let up, taking a 94-86 victory Monday afternoon. Center Al Jefferson led the way, scoring 20 points to go alongside his season high tying 17 rebounds. Craig Smith was able to chip in with 20 points and 8 rebounds himself as the Wolves continue with their recent success.


Continue Reading


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

The great Clipper frontcourt of Camby, Randolph and Kaman started ... Jordan and Skinner. Ouch, you guys have really bad luck to lose all three at the same time.


----------

